#ubuntu-co 2011-10-24
<KINGROX> bnas
<JDSilvaR> buenas, perdonen molestarlos con algo que depronto ud ya han dicho mil veces como manejar pero no lo encuentro
<JDSilvaR> tengo un problema con el navegador firefox en ubuntu 11.10
<JDSilvaR> entro a cualquier pagina con un video adjunto de youtube y no me muestra el estado de carga
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: estas?
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: tengo un pequeño problema :| me pase a ubuntu 11.10 y dejo de funcionar el brillo
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, sorry, no uso 11.10. 
<MagicFab> sugiero que busques en AskUbuntu o en Launchpad - mira bien tu PCI ID (sudo lspci -kvnn) y busca con eso.
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: ok, gracias :)
<MagicFab> y "brightness"
<kuadrosx> en eso estoy :)
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: se arreglo con acpi_backlight=vendor
<kuadrosx> :D
<kuadrosx> claro que se me hace que es la forma ruda de arreglarlo
<MagicFab> w00t
<MagicFab> buena tard
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-25
<novato> bnas
<novato> necesito ayuda con ubuntu 11.10
<novato> alguien se ofrece?
<chamiso> bna
<chamiso> alguien me ayuda aki porfavor
<chamiso> ?
<Amaeth> q' necesitas?
<Amaeth> chamiso: estas?
<chamiso> ahh si bnas
<chamiso> perdo es que pense que no habia nadie
<chamiso> es que mira lo que pasa es que tengoe el ubuntu 11.10 en virtual box pero no he sido capaz de compartir la carpeta para los dos
<chamiso> es decir que yo pueda meter y sacar cosas al ubuntu desde w7
<Amaeth> ya instalaste el pack de privativos de oracle al virtual box?
<chamiso> la verdad yo soi novato con linux asi que me gusto muhco y apenas emepce a utilicarlo
<Amaeth> por otro lado lo mejor es:
<Amaeth> A) hacer una carpeta compartida por samba
<chamiso> instale el guets additions
<chamiso> y el samba no me corre
<Amaeth> B) explorar la imagen vdi
<chamiso> :/
<Amaeth> o por mucho pasarlo por usb pero a largo plaso no aguanta
<chamiso> la verdad no se como hacer eso
<Amaeth> te tocaria ver en documentaciones
<chamiso> me gustaria emepzar a usar ubuntu
<chamiso> pero encsit practicar atravez de la maquina
<Amaeth> hacktolive hablan de eso
<chamiso> para eso encsito la carptea para probar cosas
<chamiso> conoces el teamviewer?
<chamiso> lot engo en la maquina instalado
<chamiso> por ahy me ayudan unos amigos a ahccer eso 
<chamiso> pero nada que sale
<Amaeth> pues dale armemos una session pero por mucho 20 mins y me voy
<chamiso> ok
<chamiso> entra al team
<Amaeth> regalame el id y el psw
<chamiso> ok
<chamiso> 978 205 959
<chamiso> y pass
<chamiso> 5806
<chamiso> ok
<AlexHeathen> buenas
<AlexHeathen> alquien me podria ayudar
<AlexHeathen> qusiera conseguir un cd del SO ubuntu!
<x1nux> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<AlexHeathen> pero para adquirir el CD
<AlexHeathen> aparecen 3 de 11.10
<AlexHeathen> y no se cual seria el que me sirve?
<AlexHeathen> o mejor lo descargo
<Andphe> el que dice desktop
<AlexHeathen> y lo quemo yo mismo
<AlexHeathen> ?
<Andphe> si
<AlexHeathen> listo Gracias
<AlexHeathen> feliz dia!!!
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-26
<chamiso> bnas
<Andphe> hola
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, \o
<Andphe> ole
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, como va la causa?
<Andphe> bien y vos ?
<tkw-one[theBades> system error message <usted es un pirata informatico> sera denunciado a las autoridades.
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, bien bien... aunq lloviendo por acá! llegue mojado :S
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, ahmm
<Andphe> por aca no ha llovido estos ultimos dias
<chamiso> kien es el que me ayudo anoche con lo de la capreta compartida
<chamiso> ?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, jejeje
<chamiso> si fue andphe el que me ayudo anoche??
<Andphe> no creo
<SergioMeneses> chamiso, pregunte... si alguien sabe le ayudará
<chamiso> es que me dijo que entrava hoi depseus de las 9 a seguir ayudandome ocn lod el virtual con la carpeta compartida
<chamiso> empieza por A el nick pero no me acuerdo
<SergioMeneses> mmm...
<SergioMeneses> chamiso, cual era el problema?
<chamiso> pues es que yo tengo el ubuntu 11.10 y yo soi novato en esto mee namore de linux y pues quiero aprener a manejarlo, el problema es que lo tengo en virtual box y kiero tener una carpeta compartida entre w7 y la maquina pero ya intente de todo y no me sale ya le coloke el samba y no me anda no se por que tambn intente por un codigo ahy pero me bloquea la carpeta es decir que solo recive cosas mas no da entonces kiero meter y sacar c
<Andphe> y las guest aditions no solucionan eso ?
<chamiso> ya la instale
<chamiso> y funcona bn el guest
<Andphe> .. y si funciona bien ....
<chamiso> see
<chamiso> pero solo me falta la carpeta compartida pero nada :/
<SergioMeneses> chamiso, aa yo le lei de eso hace poco... ya te paso una url
<Andphe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XeW2xlMqPc
<SergioMeneses> chamiso, mira http://www.howtogeek.com/75705/access-shared-folders-in-a-virtualbox-ubuntu-11.04-virtual-machine/
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ↑↑↑
<Andphe> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2010/06/como-compartir-carpetas-entre-windows-y.html
<Andphe> google sabia
<Andphe> :D
<SergioMeneses> ese google!
<chamiso> yo tengo el 11.10 y kedo perdido con lso otros ubuntu XD soi novato Xd
<Andphe> es lo mismo
<chamiso> ok gracia por la ayuda intentare
<chamiso> (Y)
<chamiso> estare visitandolos seguido XD
<chamiso> novato de 15 años online!
<chamiso> XD
<AlexHeathen> jaja buenas noches!!!!!}
<chamiso> wenas
<AlexHeathen> les podria pedir asesoria sobre "configuaciones" de ubuntu 11.10
<AlexHeathen> ¿'
<chamiso> sii aca ayudan 
<chamiso> a mi me estan tambna yudado con el ubuntu 11.10 en maquina virtua
<chamiso> conectate seguido men ! linux es lo mejor 
<AlexHeathen> yo ya lo instale, asi que necesito el curso intensivo
<Andphe> no hay curso intensivo
<Andphe> usarlo es el curso
<Andphe> :D
<chamiso> XD
<chamiso> entonces como se aprende XD 
<AlexHeathen> bueno es un decir
<CesarGomez> Andphe: Hola 
<chamiso> :D
<Andphe> ole CesarGomez 
<chamiso> yo tengo muchas ganas de aprender a manejarlo bn para instalarselo a mi portatil
<tkw-one[theBades> donde me puedo hacer un curso de ubuntu para convertirme en especialista y ganarme la vida dando soporte?
<AlexHeathen> lo primero que quisiera es poner la barra de tareas que esta al lado izquierdo, abajo o como en mac puesto que e visto varioas asi
<Andphe> tkw-one[theBades, los libros
<Andphe> y se certifica
<Andphe> vemos
<Andphe> the walking dead > ubuntu
<tkw-one[theBades> cuales libros?
<tkw-one[theBades> harry potter y las cueva de linux... or the torvlas ascaban..?
<chamiso> jaja
<chamiso> XD
<chamiso> google lo sabe todo Xd
<tkw-one[theBades> chamiso: friend, preguntale a google "cuanto vale una sonrisa".... como lo sabe todo seguro sabe eso... jajajaja
<chamiso> XD
<chamiso> me corcho
<chamiso> XD
<chamiso> jojo
<Nega> por aqui no anda un tal chamiso?
<Nega> :P
<chamiso> xd
<chamiso> see
<chamiso> bienvenido a la comunidad ubuntu Xd
<Nega> que cosa tan silenciosa da miedo!!
<Nega> XD
<Nega> ¬¬
<chamiso> jajaja
<chamiso> aki me han ayudado con lo del ubuntu
<chamiso> :D
<chamiso> bno seeguire viendo transformers 
<x1nux> buu
<x1nux> aqui llegue ya
<chamiso> wenas wenas
<chamiso> :D
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<SergioMeneses> vecino de killman
<marcos_amaris> Buenas
<mano> como agrego un programa al panel de unity ?
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-27
<davirrirri> Hey viejo kuadrosx ¿bien o no'
<davirrirri> ?
<kuadrosx> bien
<davirrirri> kuadrosx, por qué a veces te veo en #archlinux-co
<kuadrosx> porque entraba ahi
<kuadrosx> me ves cuando entro por el otro kde
<kuadrosx> ...
<kuadrosx> por?
<davirrirri> kuadrosx, umm. Por curiosidad; incluso llegué a pensar que habías dejado Ubuntu por Arch Linux.
<kuadrosx> algun dia :P
<kuadrosx> cuando compre el xps
<davirrirri> kuadrosx, :D Llevo tiempo sin entrar al canal, qué más de JuanMartínez y el otro man que vive en Canada
<kuadrosx> por ahi andan
<davirrirri> y este otro loco el ipman, creo que era así.
<davirrirri> ah qué bueno hombre, me alegra saber que aun siguen en el canal
<davirrirri> kuadrosx, el que vive en Canadá cómo es el nick?
<kuadrosx> luis o fabian?
<davirrirri> kuadrosx, no recuerdo, el que dijo haber trabajado con Canonical pero ahora trabaja como independiente
<kuadrosx> davirrirri: los dos trabajaron para canonical
<davirrirri> kuadrosx, eeercoles, creo que era Fabian. Bueno, en fin, un gusto saludarlo nuevamente viejo kuadrosx
<davirrirri> nos estamos viendo
<davirrirri> chao
<chamiso> WENAS
<DanielF> Buenos dias
<jean> hola
<jean> tengo este error en ubuntu 11.10
<jean> BUSYBOX v1.18.4 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.4-ubuntu2) built-in shel (ash)ENTER 'help' for a list of built-in comands 
<xpfrank> hola quien habla
<Amaeth> buen dí
<Amaeth> día*
<Amaeth> una preg, un cliente tiene una nvidia serie 6 o algo así y en la parte del boot (grub+plymouth) el monitor le saca letrero de fuera de rango... como puedo correguir eso?
<Amaeth> bump
<tkw-one[theBades> con un martillo y mucha presicion
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-28
<sonny> tengo problemas con java alguien q pueda ayudar?
<sonny> como les hago llegar mi problema sin "inundar" la sal?
<md3> hola alguien por ahi que me ayude ?
<md3> :s
<md3> suerte gonococos
<k-milogars> cual access point es mejor ubiquiti, tp-link 
<k-milogars> cuanto esta valiendo un ubiquiti en bogota
<k-milogars> unilago
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-29
<Guest1685> hola
<Guest1685> colombia
<Guest1685> hay algien
<kuadrosx> talvez
<Guest1685> estoy provando la aplicacion
<Guest1685> parece que sirve
<jimmy___> Buen dia.  Alguien puede ayudarme a restaurar ubuntu?
<Andphe> a restaurar ?
<jimmy___> si...  lo estaba usando y lo empeze a actualizar a la version 11.10, se fue la energia y ya no me sale el menu para acceder a ubuntu.  
<jimmy___> solo entro a windows
<jimmy___> tengo un cd que grabe cuando lo instale el linux
<Andphe> hmmm
<jimmy___> es grave?
<Andphe> y en que punto de la instalacion estaba ?
<jimmy___> estaba ya instalando paquetes creo...  ya habia bajado todo, estaba instalando
<Andphe> ahh era actualizacion
<Andphe> no te sale el grub ?
<jimmy___> no, no me sale
<Andphe> pues lo primero seria intentar repara el grub
<Andphe> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<jimmy___> solo se que debo bajar con la flecha 5 veces y presionar enter para que me deje ingresar a windows
<Andphe> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Andphe> intente reparar el grub
<Andphe> con el cd que ud grabo
<jimmy___> meto el cd y me dice instalar
<jimmy___> ejecutar wubi.exe
<jimmy___> lo intento por ahi???
<Andphe> no, debe haber una opcion que dice probar
<Andphe> no instalar
<Andphe> pero
<Andphe> ud arranco el equipo con el cd ?
<Andphe> tiene que reiniciar con el cd adentro
<jimmy___> probar
<jimmy___> ok
<jimmy___> lo intentare
<Riveryk> buenas tardes, tenia ubuntu 11.04 y funcionaba perfecto, lo actualice al 11.10 y no me aparecen las redes inalambricas quien me puede colaborar???
<jairobh> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-30
<Guest7948> buenas noches
<Guest7948> hay chicas?
<joshua____> Hola
<joshua____> alguien sabe en donde cambio las opciones de arranque del kernell en ubuntu 11.10
<joshua____> ?
<tkw-one> alguien que haya usado los programas para convertir texto a voz (speech).. quiero saber cual se escucha mejor, cual es mas ligero en megas, cual es mas facil de manejar .... yo he leido de festival, mbrola, speak, etc. ... alguno tiene la misma calidad de audio de loquendo o tal vez lo supera?
<IngForigua> !google lol
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<Andphe> lol
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-22
<battlefield3> que más gente
<battlefield3> ¿como van?
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-24
<SergioMeneses> don MagicFab como vamos?
<vientosolar> Alguno ya tiene 12.10? En mi equipo va lento. A alguien más le pasa?
<vientosolar> kubot arescorpio
<DGUERRERO> vientosolar Buenas Noches, que caracteristicas tiene tu máquina?
<vientosolar> Pues nunca habia molestado. Es un AMD 
<vientosolar> con 2GB de RAM
<DGUERRERO> mmm.. pues si es un poco extraño
<DGUERRERO> haz intentado entrar desde modo texto y escribir unity --restart y ver si el problema se soluciona?
<vientosolar> no, voy a intentarlo. 
<vientosolar> no tengo Unity, tengo gnome 
<vientosolar> pongo lo mismo?
<vientosolar> y uso Cairo-Dock
<viperhoot> vientosolar: intenta con estos ligeros cambios: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-customize-unity/
<viperhoot> algo mejor va si desactivas las opciones que allí te aconsejan
<vientosolar> vale. Voy a intentar
<rauna911> hola
<rauna911> necesito ayuda
<viperhoot> rauna911: que pasa?
<rauna911> instale ubuntu en mi laptop y no puedo ver el contenido de los dvd
<rauna911> he buscado guias en internet
<rauna911> pero no entiendo
<viperhoot> ah
<viperhoot> lo que pasa es que, ubuntu de manera predeterminada no lee los dvds
<viperhoot> tienes que añadir un pequeño cambio
<viperhoot> ahora mismo te digo cómo ;)
<rauna911> ok
<rauna911> estoy atento
<viperhoot> rauna911: me dices que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<rauna911> la {ultima
<rauna911> última
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> instalate esto: apt:libdvdread4
<rauna911> 12.10
<rauna911> mmm
<rauna911> yo en una guía me decia que me fuera al lanzador
<rauna911> y creó que puse que se instalara eso
<rauna911> voy a mirar otra vez
<viperhoot> en todo caso
<viperhoot> intenta abrir la terminal
<viperhoot> y escribe esto: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<rauna911> eso, terminal 
<rauna911> dice "lanzador" creyendo que decía terminal
<viperhoot> ajá
<viperhoot> tienes que escribirlo en la terminal
<viperhoot> me cuentas cuando hiciste eso , que falta un paso más ;)
<rauna911> este
<rauna911> acabo de escribir "apt:libdvdread4"
<rauna911> y me sale que no se encontró la orden
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> eso no debiste escribir
<rauna911> dime
<viperhoot> pon esto: 
<viperhoot> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<rauna911> ok
<rauna911> listo
<rauna911> dice que se creó un ŕbol
<rauna911> que listo
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> ahora una cosa más
<viperhoot> si ya terminó, escribe esto en la terminal:
<viperhoot> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<rauna911> ok
<rauna911> dice que no existe el archivo o el directorio
<rauna911> yap
<viperhoot> listo ?
<rauna911> faltaba el espacio después de la palabra "sudo"
<viperhoot> heheh eso ;)
<rauna911> pues
<rauna911> instaló algo
<viperhoot> ajá
<viperhoot> a la hora que termina de ejecutarse todo, ya deberías estar en condiciones de leer dvds
<rauna911> y ahora, qué hago
<rauna911> ok
<rauna911> cómo hago
<rauna911> meto un dvd y lo reconoce?
<viperhoot> claro
<rauna911> voy a probar
<viperhoot> vale, me cuentas
<rauna911> ya le puse un dvd
<rauna911> pero no hace nada
<rauna911> no me sale ningún mensaje
<viperhoot> abre el reproductor de video
<viperhoot> totem
<rauna911> se llama totem?
<viperhoot> e intenta abrir el cd desde ahi
<viperhoot> si en el dash escribes reproductor de peliculas te abrirá igual
<rauna911> yo abrí uno que se llama "reproductor de peliculas"
<viperhoot> ese
<rauna911> le doy al "+"
<rauna911> me sale una ventana
<rauna911> donde veo un directorio
<rauna911> pero nada
<rauna911> del contenido del dvd
<viperhoot> a ver te mando este link para q te quede un poco más claro http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu
<rauna911> ok
<rauna911> leyendo...
<rauna911> mmm
<rauna911> ya leí
<rauna911> y verifique
<rauna911> cumplí esos pasos
<rauna911> y en qué carpeta veo el contenido del dvd?
<rauna911> (no hay una carpeta como "mi pc" o "equipo" de window?
<rauna911> hola??
<rauna911> alguien que me ayude
<viperhoot> rauna911: 
<viperhoot> instalate vlc
<rauna911> ya lo hice
<viperhoot> escribe esto en terminal: sudo apt-get install vlc
<rauna911> (lo hice de otro modo)
<viperhoot> si ya instalaste
<rauna911> ya instalado le doy
<viperhoot> ve a Medio/abrir disco, luego selecciones dvd y vas a reproducir
<viperhoot> en teoria debería abrirte
<rauna911> me sale que "vlc  es incapaz de abrir el MRL <<dvd:///dev/dvd>>
<rauna911> nooo
<rauna911> yo como que me devuelvo a wndow 7
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ping
<JHOSMAN> Ping! 
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, le ando escribiendo por fb
<JHOSMAN> :P ya vi 
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-25
<battlefield3> hola paisanos
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-26
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, saludos
<pattoin> s
<pattoin> SergioMeneses: hola 
<pattoin> SergioMeneses: cuando vienes?
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, donde andas?
<SergioMeneses> o a donde voy?
<pattoin> pense que venias a UDS 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, si si voy
<pattoin> OK, entonces a eso me refiero 
<pattoin> cuando llegas? 
<pattoin> yo ya estoy aqui 
<pattoin> me gustaria conocerte 
<SergioMeneses> llego el sabado en la tarde
<SergioMeneses> a eso de las 16
<SergioMeneses> ya estas en denmark?
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, q bueni
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> claro por supuesto
 * SergioMeneses alista la camara
<pattoin> :) 
<pattoin> entonces aqui nos vemos 
<pattoin> sabes quien mas viene de Colombia?
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, solo yo :S
<pattoin> pense que venia otro que habias nombrado 
<pattoin> bueno aqui te espero 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, no... solo yo
<SergioMeneses> ninguno de colombia aplico
<SergioMeneses> y pues yo voy por el lococouncil
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, me podrias pasar una foto tuya?
<pattoin> :) .... la twitter es muy pequenita 
<pattoin> ?
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, pasame tu perfil en twitter
<pattoin> https://twitter.com/PattoIn
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> asi te reconozco 
<pattoin> ok 
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-22
<Zanguetsu> bye bye
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-24
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, ?
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: saludos a spm
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, jajaja
<DonChichi> :)
 * DonChichi esta mas aburrido que ofprieto programando en clipper
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: como va el negocio?
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: me contaron que se iba a lanzar al concilio
<DonChichi> si se lanza yo me lanzo
<DonChichi> por que las universidades y la hijueputez de la gente esta acabando con bogota-mesh
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, pero ud no es serio pelao
<SergioMeneses> por mi q mejor q ud vuelva
<SergioMeneses> pero q tal ud diga al otro dia q se va
<DonChichi> Na mk Bogotamesh fue un sueño que se volvio una pesadilla
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: ole como puedo cambiar mi cloak de ubuntu member a SuPutaMadre?
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> deje esas vainas o lo banean
<DonChichi> jajajaja ya tengo el diploma del tio mark
<DonChichi> el correo de ubuntu tengo todas las culebras
<DonChichi> jajajaja
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: las comunidades ya no son como antes
<DonChichi> antes eran tan chimbas
<DonChichi> ahora es una mano de leechers
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, bueno... y ud q propone?
<DonChichi> Na mk ya acabe mis cartuchos
<DonChichi> pille que el SFD solo cano y yo
<DonChichi> El Flisol solo joseman lina y leonardo}
<DonChichi> Las JSL murieron
<DonChichi> en cucuta
<DonChichi> }o pasto no se
<SergioMeneses> las ultimas q fueron buenas fueron en cucuta
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, ↑↑↑
<DonChichi> :(
<DonChichi> ole SergioMeneses hoy hay reunion de concilio?
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi, eso creo
<andrewmuj> supongo que no hay reunión hoy...
<andrewmuj> voy a seguir viendo
<andrewmuj> S.H.I.E.L.D.
<andrewmuj> :D
<DonChichi> andrewmuj: alias patron?
<DonChichi> mandele saludes a nicolas
<andrewmuj> vale ;)
<SergioMeneses> andrewmuj, al fin si llego el libro del q hablamos?
<andrewmuj> hmmm pues no ha llegado la verdad...
<andrewmuj> deje miro a ver si me han respondido algo a ese correo
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> andrewmuj, ok
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-22
<angelrell369> prueba
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-23
<JoseLuisC> Bunas
<Ubuntero|10913> 10.4
<chite> JoseLuisC: kiai presi
<SergioMeneses> que milagro! el donfori y naudy juntos de nuevo!
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<donfori> naudy: que mas camarada
<donfori> kubot: kiai
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'kiai'.
<donfori> kubot: que mas hp
<kubot> donfori: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<donfori> kubot: help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<donfori> kubot: google kiai
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<donfori> kubot: esta arenoso?
<kubot> donfori: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<donfori> kubot: !help
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '!help'.
<donfori> kubot: !ubuntu
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '!ubuntu'.
<donfori> kubot: ping
<kubot> pong
<JoseLuisC> kubot ping
<JoseLuisC> aaa
<donfori> kubot: chite
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'chite'.
<JoseLuisC> a mi no  me quiere
<donfori> jajajajajaja
<donfori> kubot: beer
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'beer'.
<donfori> angelrell369: kiai kubot:
<angelrell369> Buenas noches comunidad
<donfori> angelrell369: ola k ase
<angelrell369> Espero la reunion
<donfori> la reunion no es aca
<donfori> es em eñ otro canal
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, esto es demorado, me demoro escribiendo xD
<donfori> Hay 2 sitios
<donfori> en 2010 el profe luis baquero
<donfori> o 2009
<donfori> jajaja no recuerdo
<Nadi3d_> uhm
<donfori> Nadi3d_: kiai
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, en el #topic cambia
<donfori> SergioMeneses: 
<donfori> SergioMeneses: como se maneja los links
<donfori> con el bot
<SergioMeneses> donfori, mañana le enseño
<donfori> SergioMeneses: okay
<donfori> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs-c2XqUiDA
<Ubuntero|91778> Buenas noches
<Ubuntero|91778> Me preguntaba cómo puedo hacerme con algunos accesorios de Ubuntu?
<donfori> Ubuntero|91778: hola
<donfori> preimero ser miembro oficial de ubuntu colombia
<donfori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<Ubuntero|91778> Habla de una página wiki
<Ubuntero|91778> Cómo es eso?
<donfori> Ubuntero|91778: sicas
<Ubuntero|91778> Cómo me hago una?
<donfori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<donfori> Sigue esos pasos
<Ubuntero|91778> Qué beneficios tengo al ser parte de Ubuntu Colombia, por cierto voy a mitad de inscripción
<donfori> Ubuntero|91778: 
<donfori> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/PorQueSerMiembro
<Ubuntero|91778> Uy pero demasiado gallo con la firma del codigo de conducta
<Ubuntero|91778> Lastima, quería unirme pero muchooo complique, saludos. Buena noche
<donfori> chite entonces
<Nadi3d_> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BmAWubRCAAA39qo.jpg:large
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-24
<JoseLuisC> Hola Mila 
<JoseLuisC> don andresmujica que le paso el miercoles
<JoseLuisC> Hola xD
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-25
<Ubuntero|64552> Buena noche, en el día de hoy se llevó acabo el software freedom day b/manga en la UIS sería bueno publicar el álbum fotográfico que lo evidenció. Saludos
<Ubuntero|70727> Hola, hace poco que instale ubuntu y me funciona casi todo, excepto el audio, como lo arreglo?
<Ubuntero|70727> Coman mierda malparidos .l.
#ubuntu-co 2019-10-21
<croldan> oh !
<croldan> nobody here
